# What age to wether?



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a 6 week old buckliing making buck noises. Is this too young to wether the twins? They are pygmy/nigerian cross.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to wait till at least 8 weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are they in with other does or doelings? Are they extending?


----------



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have spent the past two days trying to notice if they are or are not extending. I have noticed that they are not sniffing or licking their own pee, and haven't noticed any extending.

They are with their mother, another doe that had two kids which are two weeks old.

The two bucks are healthy little chunky monkeys.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I separate the boys at two months that's when they extend. I wether them then.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Banding or surgical castration?
Now would be a good time if you're castrating. If banding, I like to wait till at least 8 weeks. 10 or longer if possible.


----------



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've decided to band them this weekend and then in two weeks they can go to their new pet home. The new owner is anxious to have them.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't band that early.
Surgical castration is nice because you can get the job done in about 5 minutes and don't have to wait for the band to fall off. Might be a good option if the new owner is anxious to get them


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If you band this early then your asking for them to get a urinary calci! I agree to do the surgical way. We can't control what you do all we can do is lead you in the right direction. Banding right now isn't a great idea!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could always let the buyer take them now and then band at 10 weeks or so, depending on how far away the buyer is. Or you could use a burdizzo.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerians reach sexual maturity faster than some of the standard breeds. I try to wait as long as possible - if I see any extending, I band them. I've had to band as early as 6 weeks, and was also able to wait 10 weeks for smaller bucklings several times. Most of the time it happens around 7 to 8 weeks.

Sorry, that's not super helpful! It can depend on the buckling. Mine start making those funky sounds pretty young, I wouldn't be concerned unless they are starting to really pursue the doelings, and if you see them try to extend.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I've had day old bucklings blubbering at the bottle.


----------



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll see how the gentleman that disbudded castrates. I'm only comfortable with doing the banding myself. Will see if he can help. 4 hour trip to the new home. I really appreciate everyone's opinions as I am new to goats.


----------

